# 1996 badger 80



## mrmgoo (Oct 23, 2009)

anyone know jet needle clip position? or a manual I can down load?


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Yamaha Badger 80 YFM80 Service Repair Maintenance Workshop Shop Manual 1985 2001 | eBay 

This one is $14 on ebay.


----------

